# Just killed my bolt



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Just dropped it directly onto a metal heat vent shattered the screen. My phone got sad while I was drooling over the nexus and its new os and jumped to it's death. :/
R.I.P. Bolty 3/10/11-10/19/11
Thank God for insurance

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Respect.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Pics? Also how did you get your bolt a week before release lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

drool over new phone.... inadvertently kill old phone.... profit!


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

It was an estimate. I don't have the reciept and was too distraught to make sure... the only camera I have is on my phone right now as I am at work.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

R.I.P TBOLT......my condolences brotha


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

It was a good phone it oc'd to 2ghz at 1400mv. Pulled 68 in linpack. Bye bye bolt. :/ on to my.new one and rooting it is revoloutionary compatible with all versions or RUU

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just another reason why you should not overclock over 1.5 on a daily basis becomes too fast for the hands.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pouring some 1s and 0s for it.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"skinien said:


> I'm pouring some 1s and 0s for it.


+1 and a mickeys for good measure. Oh and I would think a memorial blunt is in order...


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Your tbolt is in my prayers.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

sad day.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Have fun with Asurion. My bolt went for a swim a few weeks ago. I had to send back 2 of the replacements they sent me. the first had a scratch under the glass from the home button, through the menu and to the back, that allowed all sorts of light shine through. The second was a remanufactured that had a screen color problem. Everything had a bad yellow tint to it. They tried to tell me it was an error with verizon's software. finally got my new one after talking to 4 different people. I Hope to never need to do that again.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Respect.


----------

